# Wasatch elk pics



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Just wanting to see some pics of bulls taken on the wasatch LE unit....anyone wanting to share?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Got picures of at least 15 more Wasatch bulls if I dig through my albums..


----------



## cowleyshaun1980 (Apr 26, 2010)

My 2014 muzzy bull


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

2010 Archery


----------



## brettb (Aug 23, 2009)

2011


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

www.facebook.com/strawberrybayoutfitters

Got quite a few pics here from recent years.


----------



## Igottabigone (Oct 4, 2007)

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/12-big-game/56314-wasatch-7x7.html


----------



## Igottabigone (Oct 4, 2007)

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/12-big-game/37147-long-awaited-wasatch.html


----------



## Igottabigone (Oct 4, 2007)

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/12-big-game/22742-lil-sis-wasatch-bull.html


----------



## Igottabigone (Oct 4, 2007)

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/12-big-game/94122-brother-s-wasatch-limited-entry-bull.html


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Is it just me, or do the bulls posted here from 'the good old days' look very similar to the recent bulls posted?


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

My brother.....2013


----------



## archerycrazy (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm sure enjoying this thread! I somehow drew a Wasatch Muzzy Tag with just 2 points this year. I'm a mule deer fanatic, but I'm pretty new to the elk game. I've killed cows, but never a bull. Should be a fun learning experience, during which I'll rely on the wisdom of a couple of good friends and anyone else willing to share their knowledge.


----------



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

2013 expo early rifle Wasatch 7x8


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Here is my Wasatch archery bull. '07.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

captain said:


> 2013 expo early rifle Wasatch 7x8


 Boy, I'd run the other way if I see that big son of a &^%#!!!

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

silentstalker said:


> Here is my Wasatch archery bull. '07.
> 
> View attachment 58954


 Whoa, what a muddy mess. Have you posted the story of this hunt?

.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

I have posted pics previously but not sure about the story. I killed him after 14 days of close calls with other bulls. My Brother in law was with me. He shot a cow right after I shot this bull. We were on cloud 9. The pack out was exhausting but worth it! The cape was incredibly heavy with all that nasty mud on it!


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

*2013 Wasatch Muzz bull - 345*

Here is my 2013 muzz wasatch bull. Scores 345.


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

*Dads 2006 Wasatch rifle - 345*

Here is my dads bull from 2006. Scored 345.


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

DeadI said:


> Here is my dads bull from 2006. Scored 345.


Love the color on those antlers!


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

@Captain ... that last photo of the rack loaded on the horse is a fantastic photo.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

2013 Archery


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Hey DeadI, a little of subject but was your dad a teacher?


----------

